# Because I'm an attention whore



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Nobleheart said:


> I also voted ENFP, INFP, 7w6 and 6w7.


also, I'm flattered that you think I might be an introvert because I LOVE INFPs but
- I am too aggressive
- I get energized by intense debate for hours 
- I take almost nothing personally (which is a common problem for INFPs)
- way too much Te (I usually get called an NTJ IRL)
- INFPs are virtually never borderline extrovert, but tons of ENFPs are borderline introvert
- I try to play up this image of "cool and collected" online (probably also why 7 seems less obvious), but offline, I am a wild, obnoxious loudmouth 
- I have histrionic tendencies under stress


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

I voted for your entire tritype, so maybe others have done the same, and that's why the variety of answers? I didn't just vote for heart fix. 

I voted 3w4 over 4w3 for heart fix though.


----------



## Nobleheart (Jun 9, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> - I definitely don't care very much about the majority of people. there are only two people in my entire life I can say I care about. other than that, everyone else in my life is a chess piece


Huh. That would imply 3w4. Are you motivated by creating and maintaining your own sense of awesomeness?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Nobleheart said:


> Huh. That would imply 3w4. Are you motivated by creating and maintaining your own sense of awesomeness?


not really. I'm motivated to pamper myself and get lots of money so I can do whatever the hell I want.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Enfpleasantly said:


> I voted for your entire tritype, so maybe others have done the same, and that's why the variety of answers? I didn't just vote for heart fix.
> 
> I voted 3w4 over 4w3 for heart fix though.


I was hoping people would only vote for my main type, but which did you vote for?


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I was hoping people would only vote for my main type, but which did you vote for?


Oh, sorry about that. I voted 7w6 3w4 1w2. I could see 7w8 too though.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Enfpleasantly said:


> Oh, sorry about that. I voted 7w6 3w4 1w2. I could see 7w8 too though.


the choice for me was between a cowardly 7w8 or a highly aggressive 7w6, I went with the latter :laughing:


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I would think 3w2 for a heart-fix due to your light nature, there's a special sort of ugliness to a 4w3/4w5/3w4 fixer.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Scruffy said:


> I would think 3w2 for a heart-fix due to your light nature, there's a special sort of ugliness to a 4w3/4w5/3w4 fixer.


it's possible, it is my weakest fix after all (as long as I'm not a 2 fixer, I'll be happy lol)
that said, I'm a lot darker IRL than on here, though it might not be in a 4-ish way
EDIT: hmm, maybe I have a 3w2 fix and that's what prompted me to make this thread in the first place :laughing:


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I would not think two even slightly, at least you have that.

I almost wonder if 3w4's and 3w4 fixers are "look but don't touch" not by choice, but rather by an inability to relate to others (4 coming in). The price of a 3w4 accepting fakeness, is the weight of awareness, and it pushes them further aside. The price of a 3w2's relating ability, and ease is the price of the denial of their fakeness.

I see at least some form of 3 in you, the enjoyment of learning a typology, and the enjoyment of being regarded as well knowing within that typology. I don't see you as doing your E-typings of others purely to aid them, part of you enjoys showcasing what you know, being _that guy_ with the answers. It strikes me as 3w2ish, I don't consider it a bad trait though, it just is there.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Scruffy said:


> I would not think two even slightly, at least you have that.
> I almost wonder if 3w4's and 3w4 fixers are "look but don't touch" not by choice, but rather by an inability to relate to others (4 coming in). The price of a 3w4 accepting fakeness, is the weight of awareness, and it pushes them further aside. The price of a 3w2's relating ability, and ease is the price of the denial of their fakeness.
> I see at least some form of 3 in you, the enjoyment of learning a typology, and the enjoyment of being regarded as well knowing within that typology. I don't see you as doing your E-typings of others purely to aid them, part of you enjoys showcasing what you know, being _that guy_ with the answers. It strikes me as 3w2ish, I don't consider it a bad trait though, it just is there.


I don't see it at the moment, but it wouldn't surprise me if I were doing it a little for that reason (I was under the impression I did it because I am a typology geek with no life lol)
IRL I actually prefer to not have the responsibility of a reputation at all, but given I am a social last 7, that would be the case even if I were 3 fixed. the main things I question with the 3 fix are the goals, competitiveness, discipline, ability to keep up an image and inability to take a vacation.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I wouldn't think a pure 7 would be a geek of sorts, 7's are jacks of all trades by nature. Specialization is a 5 thing, or a 6 thing. 7's bore very quickly, so _something_ must be keeping you interested, something I assume would be the 3 fix's enjoyment of skill.

Eh, if it were just a fix it wouldn't be so strong. Simply how you deal with issues of the image/issues with shame, core is still the most important overall. Fixes help in accuracy, but I still believe a person is summed up enough by their core to not need fixes (why I consider them to be things to think about later). Hardcore 3 traits wouldn't show to near severity as a fix. 



> he main things I question with the 3 fix are the goals, competitiveness, discipline, ability to keep up an image and inability to take a vacation.


Goals can change, goals may be temporary, but generally a 3 is working towards something. competitiveness, discipline, and inability to take a vacation are not so relevant for me. Apathy is a huge vice for a 3, if a 3 were to be in one of their apathy phases, they would do absolutely nothing, and care about little. 

Image is tricky, it's basically about doing things that make people see you the way you want to be seen. I don't see it so much as switching personas anymore. More of a game of what you can get away with in conversation, while maintaining intrigue. Image is not dissociative identity disorder, it's just wanting to look good. Steering behavior that you're already known for, at the right time.

I would have your tri as something like 7w6-3w2-1w9 sp/so, the order is more difficult for me, but I could see a core 7, or a core 3.


----------



## Nobleheart (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for the insights on 3's. You're helping me understand the perspective more clearly.



Scruffy said:


> Apathy is a huge vice for a 3, if a 3 were to be in one of their apathy phases, they would do absolutely nothing, and care about little.


Would this be like how 6's get Counter phobic (disintegrating to 3) and 9's get Counter repressive (disintegrating to 6) therefore 3 is getting Counter productive (disintegrating to 9)?


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

You're welcome.

I would think so, 6's disintegrate into trying to outrun everyone, staying one step ahead in the game. Asserting when they see fakeness, changing how they may be to gain attention/safety nets. 9's are harder for me, but I'd assume an unhealthy 9 goes to 6 when they stop letting things go, and fight. When they over-actualize their anger, and lose sight of peace with issue.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Scruffy said:


> I wouldn't think a pure 7 would be a geek of sorts, 7's are jacks of all trades by nature. Specialization is a 5 thing, or a 6 thing. 7's bore very quickly, so _something_ must be keeping you interested, something I assume would be the 3 fix's enjoyment of skill.


hmm, good point



> Eh, if it were just a fix it wouldn't be so strong. Simply how you deal with issues of the image/issues with shame, core is still the most important overall. Fixes help in accuracy, but I still believe a person is summed up enough by their core to not need fixes (why I consider them to be things to think about later). Hardcore 3 traits wouldn't show to near severity as a fix.


also a good point




> I would have your tri as something like 7w6-3w2-1w9 sp/so, the order is more difficult for me, but I could see a core 7, or a core 3.


I'm seeing 7w6>1w2>3w4 Sp/Sx at the moment
- the 1 influence is stronger than the 3, especially in the past. I used to be very preachy in the past about various ideologies and even today I can be seen lecturing forum members whom I feel are being disrespectful, irresponsible or unfair. I'm also a very passionate, convicted, gut heavy 7
- 3w2 isn't impossible, but IRL I'm actually pretty formal and aloof. the things I desire to be an expert in are much more niche (being an opera buff, typology, tea) and I have a rather elitist nature about these things. I tend to not display my emotions very often because when I do they just come out foreign and out of place (this could just be Fi though, we're all like that)
- not seeing Sp/So though. I crave intimacy, which I am deprived of at the moment, I love to snuggle and be very physically affectionate with those I'm close to, I fear becoming sexually unattractive/old, my tastes tend toward bold sensuality (actually, that bothered me in college a lot because people kinda "let themselves go" and I thought it made them look ugly. I want to look at least doable even when I'm 70, like Hugh Hefner lol), and I'm more reserved than a 7w6 Sp/So. I know I don't seem like it online, but I'm actually a pretty melancholy person too, though it's more the bitter-sweet, operatic form of melancholy as opposed to sheer despair. the most notable reason though is that I have like zero So. socialization for me is nothing more than a source of mental stimulation. I've never desired nor understood the need to be part of a group and I seem to have trouble staying in touch with people/keeping up with things. figuring out my instinct variant was actually the easiest part of typology for me.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Variant was what vibe I get from you online, it seems really light, and so-like. I find it fascinating you consider yourself melancholic, because it doesn't even show slightly to me online, but the internet is not life afterall. Online I see a fun-loving lighthearted guy who likes to talk, and talk to everyone. 

Perhaps I'll try to pay attention to your other posts, 3w4's a crustymotherfucker fix, I'd like to see it. I'll take your word for now, because the internet can be a handicap.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Scruffy said:


> Variant was what vibe I get from you online, it seems really light, and so-like. I find it fascinating you consider yourself melancholic, because it doesn't even show slightly to me online, but the internet is not life afterall. Online I see a fun-loving lighthearted guy who likes to talk, and talk to everyone.


I think this has to do with the fact that I don't feel comfortable talking about my feelings online. my demeanor online is much more bubbly, almost like Derek Zoolander, but IRL it's easier to detect them. offline I kind of consider myself a "freak". for instance, when I see people like Lady Gaga or Cher, they just seem like normal people to me (I've always been really fiery and intense and people will always tell me I'm "too much" whenever I get really into something :dry: )


----------

